# Scraps and Solder Become an Engine



## The_Paso_Kid (Nov 15, 2016)

I built this steam engine based on the December 1950 article by that title in Popular Science magazine. I used a little less solder than what the original plans called for.

It runs great.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcp0O1Mg2EI[/ame]


----------



## bwal74 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi,

Any chance you could post the plans or where to find the plans?

Ben


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 13, 2016)

It's nice to see these old style barstock engines still being made and run.

It was only a few years ago that 'Elmers' engines were all the rage on here, but it seems to have died down a lot.

It gave the beginners to this hobby a chance to make something that could fairly easily be made and run without costing a fortune, plus they gave them the experience to move onto more complicated engines.

Very well done indeed TPK.


John


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Dec 14, 2016)

Here is the link to the December 1950 issue of Popular Science magazine on Google books website. It is copyrighted material, otherwise I would have posted copy of the plans here.

The article is on pages 196 and 197.

https://books.google.com/books?id=y...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## bwal74 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the link.  Great old mag to read, funny how times have changed!

I forgot to ask what did you use for the flywheel? It looks like a old tap (facet) handle.

Ben.


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Dec 15, 2016)

I adapted the plans to utilize materials I had on hand. I drilled and tapped to attach parts together rather than use solder to secure the parts and pieces together as per the plans. The flywheel was actually from a broken toy gyroscope it made a perfect flywheel.


----------



## IceFyre13th (Dec 16, 2016)

I am currently modeling and creating drawings for this engine in SolidWorks, I will put the 2D PDF files out here when done as well as some renderings.

Using the Popular Science link from above for the base and adding a few improvements along the way to make it easier to build.

If there are any others that you would like done let me know...............


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 16, 2016)

how do you save it to file


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Dec 17, 2016)

I dug around my files and found this sketch I had done while modifying the plans to suit the materials I had on hand.

Hopefully everything is legible and clear.


----------



## IceFyre13th (Dec 19, 2016)

Quick picture of the SolidWorks Model. 

Have to figure out the correct valve rod and arm lengths then I will be starting on the 2D drawings.


----------



## IceFyre13th (Dec 20, 2016)

Finished the model (see updated picture above), now on to the 2D plans


----------



## IceFyre13th (Dec 22, 2016)

Happy Holidays Everyone.....

My gift to you is the Scraps and Solder measured plans, see attachment.

There are a few things I will add to this after the holidays, but if you wanted something to do while waiting you can at least make all the parts.

If printed on 11" X 17" paper all drawings will be at a 1 to 1 scale, Sheet 3 has a square that can be measured to insure printing is to scale.

Use this link to see the original design....

https://books.google.com/books?id=y...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

Later I will add assembly steps and show the optional wood base and cylinder lagging hinted in the bill of materials.

Until then................

The drawing is also at http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/scraps-and-solder-engine-328.html 

View attachment Scraps & Solder Engine Assembly.pdf


----------



## IceFyre13th (Dec 23, 2016)

Got the attachment to work, added to the above post


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 23, 2016)

Ice Fyre, thanks man for the time to do that and then to share with us, sure is neat, hope to build one real soon, thanks again for sharing, you a good man, Joe


----------

